# Got a question i think everone can help with



## gunner2927 (Jun 28, 2008)

So I just got taken nremt test for the second time. the 1st time it stopped me at 115 and I failed this time I got stopped at 70 and I am stressing if I did well or not and I wont be able to find out till Monday (7/29/08). the thing I am stressing over is the area's I didn’t do so well in the 1st time I only got asked maybe 1 or 2 questions asked this time so if you got kicked off at 70 is that a good sign? :unsure::unsure::unsure::unsure:


----------



## Hastings (Jun 28, 2008)

gunner2927 said:


> So I just got taken nremt test for the second time. the 1st time it stopped me at 115 and I failed this time I got stopped at 70 and I am stressing if I did well or not and I wont be able to find out till Monday (7/29/08). the thing I am stressing over is the area's I didn’t do so well in the 1st time I only got asked maybe 1 or 2 questions asked this time so if you got kicked off at 70 is that a good sign? :unsure::unsure::unsure::unsure:



Getting kicked off early means you either got A LOT wrong early, or you got them all right. See, the way NREMT works is that they ask you enough questions to prove that you are either competent or not competent with the topic. If you get some right and some wrong, they need more questions on the topic to find out. However, if you either ace them or fail all them, it can tell earlier. So go by whether you feel like you knew the answer to those questions or not.


----------



## gunner2927 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hastings said:


> Getting kicked off early means you either got A LOT wrong early, or you got them all right. See, the way NREMT works is that they ask you enough questions to prove that you are either competent or not competent with the topic. If you get some right and some wrong, they need more questions on the topic to find out. However, if you either ace them or fail all them, it can tell earlier. So go by whether you feel like you knew the answer to those questions or not.


i am about half and half on it


----------



## Hastings (Jun 28, 2008)

gunner2927 said:


> i am about half and half on it



Well, seeing as it kicked you off so early from those topics, I don't think you answered very half/half.

Do you remember the questions?


----------



## KEVD18 (Jun 28, 2008)

i suppose reading the 100 posts regarding this exact topic would be totally out of the question....


----------



## gunner2927 (Jun 28, 2008)

i cant even remember to tell you the truth


----------



## gunner2927 (Jun 28, 2008)

this is what makes me think I did well is that the 1st time it asked me alot of ob questions and this time I got like 1 or 2 got a few airway question not so may trauma or medical a few ops questions


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 28, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> i suppose reading the 100 posts regarding this exact topic would be totally out of the question....



And one wonders why they are not passing? ... 

R/r 911


----------



## gunner2927 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> And one wonders why they are not passing? ...
> 
> R/r 911


ridryder911:

is that a shot at me or about the way the test is


----------



## gunner2927 (Jun 28, 2008)

also does anyone know is there a way you can just get your state card and not your NR i didnt know if you had to take NR to get your state card or not


----------



## Hastings (Jun 28, 2008)

gunner2927 said:


> also does anyone know is there a way you can just get your state card and not your NR i didnt know if you had to take NR to get your state card or not



Depends on the state last I heard.


----------



## gunner2927 (Jun 28, 2008)

how about ohio?


----------



## Hastings (Jun 28, 2008)

gunner2927 said:


> how about ohio?



Pass the NREMT.


----------



## gunner2927 (Jun 28, 2008)

lol i am hoping i did but just in case


----------



## reaper (Jun 28, 2008)

What they are trying to say, is this exact question has been asked a 100 times. Use the search feature, That is why they have it!


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 29, 2008)

if you got the last question right then you passed. i know you remeber it so check your answer it will help your anxiety.


----------



## gunner2927 (Jun 29, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> if you got the last question right then you passed. i know you remeber it so check your answer it will help your anxiety.


sad thing is i cant even remember the last question i remember i had the how do you give cpr to a baby with 2 people i know i got that right and then i had like 1 or 2 more after that then cut off so dunno i sure hope so


----------



## gunner2927 (Jun 30, 2008)

I PASSED! thank god


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 30, 2008)

congratulations.


----------

